# Latex, Mache, MM…What is your poison?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I was curious about the various mediums everyone uses to make their props. Do you pick one vs the other just on personal preference? What are the pro’s and con’s of working with each? Any tips for the beginner just getting started? I am dying to get started on a project but am finding myself in a bit of analysis paralysis trying to decide what to attempt first….


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mache...it's cheap. It's sooooooo cheap. Did I say it was cheap?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't consider myself very artistic. Is there a certain technique to layering the mache?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't consider myself very artistic either Spideranne. And mache is a very neat medium to work with. I would say give it a shot, not much to lose except for some paper towels and glue.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

krough said:


> I don't consider myself very artistic either Spideranne. And mache is a very neat medium to work with. I would say give it a shot, not much to lose except for some paper towels and glue.


 Why? Because it's cheap! LOL!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, mache it is. Cheap works for me. I will try something this weekend and post it for critique.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Excellent....in a cheap way.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

You're SO cheap...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love mache, it is very easy to work with, especially the paper towel mache. Just dunk a sheet in squeeze it out, spread it out and apply. You have already heard from some of the local experts, and I have how-to that may help you http://www.johnnyspage.com/StretchSkullHowto.htm. My best advice is don't be afraid to try!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Torgen said:


> You're SO cheap...


Yes, I am. And a very cheap thank you!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Yes, I am. And a very cheap thank you!


Oh yeah I almost forgot, it is CHEAP. And I am CHEAP!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I may be cheap, but I'm not easy! And my choice is definitely mache. Mostly because it's cheap...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As a start, I also would recommend mache, but being REALLY cheap (not just playing it on TV), I'd also recommend using the flour mache recipe instead.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There is nothing more gratifying than creating something great on the cheap..the cheaper the better..and there is nothing cheaper than Mache'.
My 2 cents..which is more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Soooo...I guess the message here is....?


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Everything I've done has been MM.
http://blogcrypt.com/uploads/otherworldly_hallow13.jpg
Hamish

http://blogcrypt.com/uploads/otherworldly_hallow12.jpg
The static blacklight ghost (who's getting a rebuild this year)

http://blogcrypt.com/uploads/otherworldly_hallow3.jpg
And Gary the Gargoyle

...are all Monster Mud. I love the quality of the latex paint and it's strength. Though it is heavy. I bought mistints, so it was pretty cheap.  Hamish has been living outside for years and is only improved by the weather.  This year I will be trying more with paper mache.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those are great! But not as cheap as Mache'! LOL!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

otherworldly said:


> Everything I've done has been MM.
> http://blogcrypt.com/uploads/otherworldly_hallow13.jpg
> Hamish
> 
> ...


That is some very nice work otherworldly, thanks for posting.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know about cheap, but I am starting to get into all three of them. Each one has it own effect. And all three of them I like except MM. I even combined paper mache with latex. Now it looks a little different now than this picture because I wanted to mess with it, but just because it is cheap doesn't mean you have to end up with a cheap effect.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hey is that a CHEAP plastic skull light from big lots?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, it is a skull that I bought from ACC.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks very much Johnny! 
Deathtouch, that is one creepy head! Very nice! Latex and mache? cool.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

mache for life! well, until I learn how to use latex!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

And I might add, Johnny's how to and several others I've seen on here are wonderful!


----------

